
Java EE and Microservices in 2016 - chhum
http://www.infoq.com/news/2016/02/javaee-microservices
======
chhum
This seems like a contradiction in terms to me. I’d have thought that using a
container, even a relatively lightweight one like Wildly, pretty much removed
all the advantages of the mciroservices approach because you need so much
machinery along with it. What do people use for Microservices in Java shops -
Spring Boot?

